# A few from Ford Fair 09



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

I wasnt going to bother editing/uploading them as they are only snaps but I found some free time and managed to experiment in photoshop. I thought it was a good show. The only thing that struck me as odd was that it finished at 5pm. Just about enough time to see everything if you dont dawdle.




























Stealthy Sierra


















Tasty RS200


















Pair of RS's









Tribal St









Tango'd engine bay









McCrae tributes still to be found!:thumb:









Tidy Mk 3 Escort









Silver Mk2 Mondeo









Focus St, what else would the colour be?!









Finally a very rough panoramic just to show the size. There is so much more than whats in the picture though!


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

They are fab piccys. Cheers for showing them.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Cheers for the pics, mate :thumb:

That Mk.1 XR2 lowered on it's standard wheels _really_ makes me want to get some pepperpots back on and coilovers on my Mk.2 even more 

Yes, it's a hell of a big show to get around now in the day with having the track action and 0-60 sprints etc.

I remember the first ever Ford Fair I went to at Blenheim Palace in 1994 and it was a huge show even back then with only static club displays, concours arena and trade stands. Since they've moved to Silverstone (and the one year out at Rockingham they had), it now ought to be a 2 day show imo.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Love the RS200:argie:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

nice photos,nice cars


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Some great pics but that wide arch sierra is Gash!!!

And far from stealthy!

I bet it's a 1.6GL lol


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice photos, thanks for sharing.

Chris.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

i saw that Mondeo ST with the McCrae tribute sticker on the M6 not long ago... wondered what that sticker was on the back :thumb:

Looked very tidy though.

Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## DaveMK (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for capturing my red Focus ST and the black Mondeo ST Mk3 belongs to Ivan,he is big in to detailing.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice pictures of some nice cars!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

nice pics awesome condition that mk1 xr2:thumb:


----------



## DaveMK (Oct 31, 2007)

The Silver Mondeo ST24 belongs to one of our members Bri and i think he has recently put it for sale as he wants a Focus ST


----------

